# A Pencil drawing



## almond (Apr 25, 2016)

There are a simple pencil drawing.This drawing made on paper.Drawing is a art to show your feelings.There are many type of styles.Every Artist draw his or her own style.
But one thing is common Artistic mind.
iacart


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@almond This is nice. I love her face...the lines are very clean, and even the simplest drawing can evoke an emotion.


----------

